

Tech Star Patriot Boot Camp Demo Day - Come Support our Veterans - blahwoop
http://www.eventbrite.com/event/3914137290
TechStars Patriot Boot Camp Demo Day in Washington, DC is July 20th, 2012<p>The three-day TechStars Patriot Boot Camp at Georgetown University in Washington, DC culminates with a Demo Day on July 20th , 2012.  Veterans participating in the TechStars Patriot Boot Camp will demonstrate the results of 3 days of intense "TechStars-style" hard work and mentorship. Patterned after the TechStars Demo Day,  the TechStars Patriot Boot Camp Demo Day is an opportunity for veterans to pitch their business idea and present a plan to achieve their business goals.<p>Breakfast and lunch will be provided, giving you excellent opportunities to talk directly with the veterans and learn more about their companies.<p>Details:<p>July 20th, 2012 @ 8am - 5pm
Location: Lohrfink Auditorium - Rafik B. Hariri Bldg, Georgetown University, Washington, D.C.
Cost: None.  Breakfast and lunch will be provided<p>Agenda:<p>7:30 AM – 8:30 AM Breakfast Available<p>8:00 AM – 10:00 AM Welcome to Demo Day – David Cohen, TechStars  Lohrfink Auditorium Session 1: Demo Day<p>10:00 AM – 11:00 AM Keynote Speaker: Todd Park, United States Chief Technology Officer  Lohrfink Auditorium<p>11:00 AM – Noon Session 2: Demo Day  Lohrfink Auditorium    Noon Lunch  Fisher Colloquium<p>1:00 PM – 2:00 PM Keynote Speaker: VA Assistant Secretary Dr. Raul Perea-Henze  Lohrfink Auditorium<p>2:00 PM – 3:30 PM Session 3: Demo Day  Lohrfink Auditorium<p>4:00 PM – 5:00 PM Keynote Speaker: VA Deputy Secretary Scott Gould  Lohrfink Auditorium
======
blahwoop
If you can't make it. You can follow them at #PatriotBC on twitter.

